# Who Is Excited??



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Playoffs this year!!! :baseldance:


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

We can hope. Blake Griffin is owning the kings as we speak, had 18 points 13 rebounds at the half!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hey, anything is possible.

Who was that who won the Super Bowl last year, anyway?

The Saints had a more checkered past than even the Clippers did.

I am hoping the Clippers do make the playoffs and go to the seven seed, would not want to see them first against the Lakers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout that Blake Griffin? Scary powerful - hoping he can stay healthy this year for you guys.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ron said:


> The Saints had a more checkered past than even the Clippers did.


Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the last few seasons it's been dunleavy, our perimeter game (both defense and offense), and injuries. if those things get fixed we MIGHT just make the playoffs.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Blake Griffin has been beasting it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

me


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

Blake Is Great !!!!!!

Is it just me or does Aminu have a nice offensive game already...he can be a suprise....Bledsoe oh Bledsoe I hope ur saving it for later I
comparing u too Jennings don't let me Down!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PG and outside shooting are the weaknesses. While the Clippers need another shooter. (Gordon is the a decent out side shooter.) Baron is bad and Aminu is worse.

Who is going to spread the floor to give Griffin room to operate.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not even a Clippers fan and im excited to see this team, mainly for Blake though..I backed that guy to be ROY last year and he got the injury. I think hes going to come back and surprise everyone by being the clear ROY.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hroz said:


> Who is going to spread the floor to give Griffin room to operate.


Eric Gordon, Eric Bledsoe, Ryan Gomes, Rasual Butler, and Brian Cook are all good outside shooters.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Eric Gordon, Eric Bledsoe, Ryan Gomes, Rasual Butler, and Brian Cook are all good outside shooters.


Gordon is okay. ,38% is alright, but not spectacular.
The others probably wont see much game time though. Maybe Gomes will.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Eric Gordon, Eric Bledsoe, Ryan Gomes, Rasual Butler, and Brian Cook are all good outside shooters.


Gordon is okay. ,38% is alright, but not spectacular.
The others probably wont see much game time though in my opinion.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bledsoe should get 15 MPG, Gomes will get 25ish, and Butler will likely see a decline from his 33 MPG last year... but he'll still be in the rotation. Cook will be a deep bench role player, but the other four will be on the floor pretty consistently.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Foye is a good shooter, of course Butler, Aminu is not bad, EGo.. Will be a good year for the Clipps, health permitting.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I am very excited for more of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDPKIQgqPb4


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I had originally thought Blake might have lost a step... but damn, guess not! If he's healthy, he's easily the favorite to win ROY.

I'm also pretty excited about Randy Foye, if Del ***** believes in him, he could end up being an absolute steal! He's been very unappreciated so far in his career.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll be at tonights Clippers vs. Kings game. Anyone else going?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Aminu is looking real solid tonight. Looks to be a real match-up problem in the future.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's gooo!


----------

